# Hyd Tiller on 650?



## Dave41A (May 4, 2011)

I recently saw a Case H70 42inch hyd tiller for sale locally. However, everything about this tiller makes me think the onboard pump on the 650 is way too small to run this or any similarly sized tiller, as the tiller needs 9gpm and the 650 can put out about 3.

I'd like to be able to use a hydraulic tiller with the 650 as it does not have live PTO. I have heard of people who claim to be doing this but I can't figure out how it is possible without adding an external (pto driven) pump, which defeats the purpose of going hydraulic in the first place.

Anyone's thoughts on the 650/tiller combo would be appreciated. Am I mistaken in my reasoning on the Case tiller? Also, If anyone uses a PTO driven tiller w/ the 650, your thoughts on how this combo works (ground speed and tiller speed and depth) would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------

